

Ask HN: Sample / open source python-django websites - fab101

Hi All,
I am new to web development and have been learning python and django at codecademy.com and djangoproject.com. 
I would appreciate if some of you talented and experienced folks could provide pointers to few websites developed in python-django which are open-source or have sample code available. (I tried using hnsearch to see if this is already answered)
======
amccloud
<https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur>

------
dallagi
djangoproject.com itself is open source, and you can find it on github:
<https://github.com/django/djangoproject.com>

